# Painting over crayon and sharpe



## brokenhammer (Jan 11, 2009)

Any tips on how to do this? 

thanks 1,000,000 ....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sand off what you can. Prime over the rest with a sealer like Kilz.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Crayon is also a waxy substance
Try using really hot water to wipe it down after sanding
Possible paint will not stick if any is left


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Use an oil-base primer. Original Kilz (the only Kilz worth buying) even comes in a spray can for spot-stains. If that doesn't work, see if you can find BIN in a quart can. That should seal the stain right up.

NOTE: Primers seal stains, they usually do not hide them. You will most likely be able to see the stain after coating. What you need to check for is that after a few hours, what you can see doesn't get darker. If it stays the same, you are ready to topcoat it.

SirWired


----------



## Determined (Jan 9, 2009)

yep, using hot water with a sponge and some razor scraping then sand lightly and spot prime with Kilz.

Depending how much crayon there is it would be a good idea to pruchase a jiffy scrapper if they still call it that name. The blades are 4'' inches long and are razor sharp, the handle gives you the leverage you need. You just have to be careful not to tilt the scraper too much which will make a gouge in the wall or ceiling whatever you are scraping. I am assuming you are removing crayon from walls.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

An oil-based stain sealer like Original Kilz might work
A shellac-based sealer like Zinsser's BIN will work


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

To remove the crayon, pour a small pile of baking soda on a small plate. Grab a washcloth, get it wet and squeeze as much water out of it as you can. Drape the washcloth over your index finger, dip the tip of that finger in the baking soda and rub it on the crayon marks. It will all come off and it shouldn't take too long, depending on the amount of crayon the little artist used creating this work for you. Rinse the wall before painting. 

For the permanent marker, rubbing alcohol takes this ink off of most surfaces, but I haven't tried using it on walls. 

After I cleaned all the crayon off my wall, a funny thing happened. The crayons mysteriously disappeared....:whistling2:


----------



## wpgtkd (Dec 4, 2008)

When you are ready to paint, you may want to consider BM Aura. Check out the video on there website. You can clean sharpe marks off the walls and not have to touch up the paint.


----------

